# Paratubal Cysts vs. Hydatid of Morgagni, ICD-9



## NLandryCPC (Jan 9, 2015)

I am coding pathology reports.  Sometimes these are referred to by one name or the other; sometimes they are both used, as in "paratubal cyst (Hydatid of Morgagni)."

The two codes that seem applicable to me are 620.8 - Paratubal cyst and 752.11 - Hydatid of Morgagni.  I am never confident about choosing one over the other, however, since it seems they are synonymous.  

Can someone clarify this issue for me?  Thanks very much in advance!


----------

